# Weekend get togethers for December 11th, 12th and 13th



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi All, 

Okay so I know I am so very late with this, but it’s just felt like one big long weekend. And thus since we are all still probably recovering from our long holiday I am suggesting some old favourites for this weekend. It’s all about keeping it sweet and simple. 

*Thursday – Dec 11th, 20:30 onwards;*

I am thinking it’s high time for the Tikka Pukka Pukkas to make a comeback so Madinat Jumeirah Trader Vics/Pub Crawl is the theme for the night. Shall we start out at Left Bank and see how we go. 

*Fri Dec 12th – 20:30 onwards:*

I know this might come as a shock to all but I was thinking we should give this Bar called Barasti a try. Heard it might be good ;-)
Definitely going for the warm weather apparel though, last weekend was way chilly. However I have that the view of the thunder storm was great. 

*Sat Dec 13th - From 1300 onwards:*

Okay so since last week’s lunch turned out to be a bit of bust I figure we should head back to the old haunt. So lunch will be at the Underground this weekend. 

So please post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not:
Elphaba, MazdaRX8, Shinjuku, Shingle Peak, Karendee, Dino, Gnomes (+O), bubbles, Maz25 (+L), Joao, Stevie1980 + Becks, Lupo (+ H), DizzyIzzy, Sara81, Haylz, Mancgary, Jason, Mshurricane, Nomadic, Spellbound, Falk, 30Knots, Aussie Bel, Aisha, Ogri, Andy Capp, Alli, BLM, Katie Potato{insert your name here!} ALL are welcome young and young at heart!!!!!!!!

Looking forward to seeing you all...


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Let's make it a good one cos it's my last for a good few weeks  Heading home on Monday and will be there for about a month so need to go out on a high!!

P.S. This is VERY late in being posted Mel.... tut tut


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Okay so I know I am so very late with this, but it’s just felt like one big long weekend. And thus since we are all still probably recovering from our long holiday I am suggesting some old favourites for this weekend. It’s all about keeping it sweet and simple.
> 
> ...


Will definitely make an effort to be there tomorrow but as my mum is arriving early on Saturday morning, then Friday and Saturday will be a no-show for me. Tomorrow will also be the last day I come out (until the New Year of course!). Mum and niece are likely to take up most of my time!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay then so tomorrow night is going to be a great one then, cause it seems like it will be the last thursday for a couple of people until the new year (me included) We need to go out with a bang guys


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay then so tomorrow night is going to be a great one then, cause it seems like it will be the last thursday for a couple of people until the new year (me included) We need to go out with a bang guys


 
Hey Thursday evening sounds great. There has been talk of heading to Atlantis for the water park on Saturday; maybe we could do lunch there?


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Hey Thursday evening sounds great. There has been talk of heading to Atlantis for the water park on Saturday; maybe we could do lunch there?


Yeah that sounds like a good idea. So it's Sat then?


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Will definately be there on Thursday and Friday. Working on Saturday so wont be able to make that unfortunately


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

not sure yet. it would however be rude not too. i will keep you posted.
you were very late mel! what would stephen say??


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

becks said:


> not sure yet. it would however be rude not too. i will keep you posted.
> you were very late mel! what would stephen say??



He would say that she hadn't been drinking enough!  Have been thinking maybe we should postpone Atlantis until there is a bigger group after New Year?


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> He would say that she hadn't been drinking enough!  Have been thinking maybe we should postpone Atlantis until there is a bigger group after New Year?


 cool beans!! I won't be able to make it out this weekend. Have committed all my free time to the DIFF 2008 at Mina A Salam!! 24 hrs until opening party


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Won't make it. have to work the weekend.  Flying back home wednesday, so you guys enjoy!


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Okay so I know I am so very late with this, but it’s just felt like one big long weekend. And thus since we are all still probably recovering from our long holiday I am suggesting some old favourites for this weekend. It’s all about keeping it sweet and simple.
> 
> ...


Hey everybody.

I won´t make it on Thursday because of long working hours and I have to get up very early on Friday. Maybe I will show up on Saturday with my girlfriend and a friend of mine from Germany. Depends on my guests. 

Merry Xmas to those I won´t see again until January.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I think we should do some clubbin' on Friday instead =P

Down for Thursday.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i will definitely be there, is my last weekend before I head back to my beloved Mexico so I want to say goodbye to everyone and wish you merry christmas and happy new year before I go xoxo


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey I am up for whatever, we can chat about friday night tomorrow, and I agree with Kev, I haven't been doing enough drinking, so no driving this weekend for me ;-)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hey I am up for whatever, we can chat about friday night tomorrow, and I agree with Kev, I haven't been doing enough drinking, so no driving this weekend for me ;-)


yaaaay!! bring on the pukka pukkas!


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey!! I'm in for the festivities this weekend. And yes, i will be staying away from the TeQuIlA shots  I'm in for a little clubbing on friday too if we decide to change up the plans.

See you all for some pukka pukka's tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

Just say: bring on the pukka pukkas!!! I will be there!


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

We have christmas dinner with the office people on Thursday. Let´s see when it will be finished. Hope to see all of you tomorrow night or at the latest on friday. Last weekend before going home for two weeks.


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Lupo said:


> We have christmas dinner with the office people on Thursday. Let´s see when it will be finished. Hope to see all of you tomorrow night or at the latest on friday. Last weekend before going home for two weeks.


See you Crazy Cats tonight!!! Woohoo!!!!! Yeah yeah its the weekend!!! AGAIN!!


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

I shall deffo be out tonight... seen as it is my *last thursday *in Dubai  Need to make it a good one and Ive still yet to try them Pukka Pukka's before i go back


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Aussie Bel said:


> See you Crazy Cats tonight!!! Woohoo!!!!! Yeah yeah its the weekend!!! AGAIN!!


jaysus why did it take this long to be weekend again!!??? I can barely function on weekdays anymore....!  lol


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> jaysus why did it take this long to be weekend again!!??? I can barely function on weekdays anymore....!  lol


I'm having week from hell as my boss and his boss are on holiday and have dumped everything they do onto me 

I am looking forward to the Pukka Pukkas!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> I'm having week from hell as my boss and his boss are on holiday and have dumped everything they do onto me
> 
> I am looking forward to the Pukka Pukkas!!!


just dump it back on them, that is what i do all the time !


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

So are we all excited and ready to have another awesome weekend? I know I am, I wold leave the office now if I could. Too bad I still have to cramp a full weeks worth of work into 1 day. Oh well count down has begun . . .


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

caldwema said:


> So are we all excited and ready to have another awesome weekend? I know I am, I wold leave the office now if I could. Too bad I still have to cramp a full weeks worth of work into 1 day. Oh well count down has begun . . .


I am tempted to leave early today; unfortunately our IT people gave me a temporary phone to replace my broken one so I am contactable -boo!

Anyway - bring on the weekend!!!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

very much looking forward to tonight. will be sad this weekend as so many of you are departing us temporarily.
no hubby tonight cos he is out with his work friends.
if im gonna do another dissappearing act, i will be sure to tell someone!!! although saying that, i did last time but my hubby was too drunk to realise.


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

i may have to meet up with u guys later as its my friends birthday today (which he kept hidden until hes friend let me know!!!) gonna pop down to irish village i think n then ill meet up with u guys later. ill see and let ya know, xx


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

caldwema said:


> So are we all excited and ready to have another awesome weekend? I know I am, I wold leave the office now if I could. Too bad I still have to cramp a full weeks worth of work into 1 day. Oh well count down has begun . . .


Forget about leaving early! I would have stayed at home if I knew I could get away with it!!! Stuck doing boring work unfortunately!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

becks said:


> you were very late mel! what would stephen say??


He would say better late than never Moneypenny 

Gutted I won't be there but will be back on early doors Tuesday morning, off the plane and then straight into work 

If Moneypenny allows I'll resume arrangements for weekend 18/19/20 for those of you who are left and then I'll be off back to England for Crimbo and then back for the greatest NYE party in Dubai - with a selection of Duty Free products. Will be flying in twice to Dubai before NYE so that's EIGHT litres of Vodka for you Becks!! 

See you all soon


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> He would say better late than never Moneypenny
> 
> Gutted I won't be there but will be back on early doors Tuesday morning, off the plane and then straight into work
> 
> ...


we miss you!! come home!! we miss you!! come home!! we miss you!! come home!! we miss you!! come home!! we miss you!! come home!! we miss you!! come home!! we miss you!! come home!! we miss you!! come home!! we miss you!! come home!!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

good times stephen! bring on those eight litres of vodka!!!! :-0

cannot beleive we have allowed ourselves to be the host of the NYE party!! im thinking its gonna be a BIG clean up operation afterwards...


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

*hey!*

Hi...You seem to have a bit of a social circle thing going on here and seeing as I am going to be new to the country and know no one...I thought I would be cheeky and ask if you fancy meeting someone new

cheers  

Grace


----------



## EuroAJ* (Aug 16, 2008)

We will join you tonight at Barasti, this time planning to actually stick around 

Caldwema, can I call you again to find out where you are? Or is someone else on phone watch this time?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm going to do my best to actually get to Barasti tonight and finally meet you all! Could someone pm me their number as I have no idea how else to track you down?! Thanks!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

gracejones said:


> Hi...You seem to have a bit of a social circle thing going on here and seeing as I am going to be new to the country and know no one...I thought I would be cheeky and ask if you fancy meeting someone new
> 
> cheers
> 
> Grace


The more the merrier! Keep an eye out on the forum for plans and if you want to come along, one of us can pm you a mobile number.


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys! Is Barasti still on for tonight??? If yes, can someone PM their number - would be cool to see some new faces in Dubai!
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gracejones said:


> Hi...You seem to have a bit of a social circle thing going on here and seeing as I am going to be new to the country and know no one...I thought I would be cheeky and ask if you fancy meeting someone new
> 
> cheers
> 
> Grace


Grace,
nothing cheeky about it, the weekend get togethers have been happening for a while, so some of us know each other a llittle better, but the invitation is open to anyone! so feel free to join us. things will slow down for the next few weeks as some of us are flying back home for Christmas, but normal weekend activity should resume in January  feel free to PM if you want to join us tonite for Barasti.

Izzy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gracejones said:


> Hi...You seem to have a bit of a social circle thing going on here and seeing as I am going to be new to the country and know no one...I thought I would be cheeky and ask if you fancy meeting someone new
> 
> cheers
> 
> Grace


grace,

i cant pm you, please make a few more posts with whatever so you can send and receive PMS (not sure if the minimum is 5 or 10 posts before being able to send PMs), so pls do that and then PM me and i will send u my number back

cheers

izzy


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> The more the merrier! Keep an eye out on the forum for plans and if you want to come along, one of us can pm you a mobile number.


Thankyou  I wont be there till January but I would love to meet up with any of you when I get there... I must add, I am only 19...is this going to give me problems with going out?

Grace


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gracejones said:


> Thankyou  I wont be there till January but I would love to meet up with any of you when I get there... I must add, I am only 19...is this going to give me problems with going out?
> 
> Grace


well legal drinking age is 21, but Ive heard that for some clubs you actually have to be older than that (sometimes 25) to get in  so i guess it all depends on your ability to make yourself look a little older so that you wont be asked for your ID


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> well legal drinking age is 21, but Ive heard that for some clubs you actually have to be older than that (sometimes 25) to get in  so i guess it all depends on your ability to make yourself look a little older so that you wont be asked for your ID


Oh  Boo  Do you guys go anywhere that wont Id... what about these Friday brunches... are they big on the whole ID thing?

Thanks for all your help  I'm tryna make some more posts so I can message you  

Gracie xx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gracejones said:


> Oh  Boo  Do you guys go anywhere that wont Id... what about these Friday brunches... are they big on the whole ID thing?
> 
> Thanks for all your help  I'm tryna make some more posts so I can message you
> 
> Gracie xx


at barast i've seen some families with children so that's a place where maybe you could find you way in. for nightclubs i highly doubt it. bouncers can be pretty though here. and i dont know about the friday brunches as i've never been to one


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> at barast i've seen some families with children so that's a place where maybe you could find you way in. for nightclubs i highly doubt it. bouncers can be pretty though here. and i dont know about the friday brunches as i've never been to one


Oh, OK  well Barasti it is then  Thanks  How many more posts do I have to make? I'm getting tiiired^^

Grace


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gracejones said:


> Oh, OK  well Barasti it is then  Thanks  How many more posts do I have to make? I'm getting tiiired^^
> 
> Grace


try now, if not, then make 3 more posts until u reach ten


----------



## Kat Dooley (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, I've just moved to Dubai and would like to join you guys for lunch tomorrow if I may. If so please can someone let me know what time you'll be there and how I meet you. Thanks. Kat xxx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hi kat, we should be at underground around 1.30 or so. see u then


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

when i move , ill their for this kind of evening ... 

looking to c u guys !!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> at barast i've seen some families with children so that's a place where maybe you could find you way in. for nightclubs i highly doubt it. bouncers can be pretty though here. and i dont know about the friday brunches as i've never been to one


Bouncers are indeed very harsh! Remember Zinc - It was 'Guys, it will be 100 AED to get in. Ladies, IDs please!!!'


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Bouncers are indeed very harsh! Remember Zinc - It was 'Guys, it will be 100 AED to get in. Ladies, IDs please!!!'



BOO  hmm...sucks to be me i guess


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Kat Dooley said:


> Hi, I've just moved to Dubai and would like to join you guys for lunch tomorrow if I may. If so please can someone let me know what time you'll be there and how I meet you. Thanks. Kat xxx



Kat - we'll be the loud group! I can't PM you as you haven't made 4 posts, but look out for us around 1.30.


----------



## Kat Dooley (Dec 12, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Kat - we'll be the loud group! I can't PM you as you haven't made 4 posts, but look out for us around 1.30.


OK Thanks. I'll be the one wandering around by myself looking lost!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kat Dooley said:


> OK Thanks. I'll be the one wandering around by myself looking lost!



Post 3 more times and we'll be able to PM you a contact number. No fun wandering around on your own, looking lost (though saying that, the Underground is quite small, so you wouldn't really be lost)!

Just post anything so the PM facility on your account can be activated - does not have to be anything remotely useful! Even posting 'hello' thrice will do it!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

its all about what order a group walks in and with who etc.....

mix it around a bit so you look like a huge bunch of couples, should be fine...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So what happened?

Where's the pictures?


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

FANTASTIC weekend!!! Thanks Mel for all your organising, Brilliant!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yep. brilliant. i don't wanna go home. lol


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you going back to mexicano?!?!? oh no


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yep. brilliant. i don't wanna go home. lol


You will definately be missed!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you going back to mexicano?!?!? oh no


Yup, in a couple of days!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i cannot believe you prefer to be in mexico than with a bermudan, kiwi and a few good english people!!!


----------



## Kat Dooley (Dec 12, 2008)

OK Folks. Great to meet you all today. Is good to finally know some more people in Dubai. Let me know what the xxxxx group is and I will become a member.
Thanks Kat xxx


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> i cannot believe you prefer to be in mexico than with a bermudan, kiwi and a few good english people!!!


haha I think you missed out a few other nationalities there Stevie


----------



## Kat Dooley (Dec 12, 2008)

My fourth post - so I should now have PM functionality.


----------



## Kat Dooley (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't count


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Kat Dooley said:


> My fourth oist - so I should now have PM functionality.



Nope, I just tried to PM you but can't. You may have to post a few more times


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kat Dooley said:


> OK Folks. Great to meet you all today. Is good to finally know some more people in Dubai. Let me know what the facebook group is and I will become a member.
> Thanks Kat xxx


Here is the link.



Oh and you need 5 or more posts.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

naaaa i only include the important ones!!!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> naaaa i only include the important ones!!!



hahaha, I feel so special


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Great weekend everyone, had a BLAST! Specially when Ice (brian) screamed out Gary's name for 1 minute in a quiet dinner environment and almost got us kicked out HAHA

Now off to vacation in the maldives,

See you guys on the flip side, in the New Year


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

it was an awesome weekend, just what I needed before heading back home. I will miss you guys 

But hopefully we shall resume our normal weekend activities very soon


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> naaaa i only include the important ones!!!


 
Stevie - I can't believe that after calling Maz25 "normal" in the other post by GraceJones you forgot the Seychelles!

DizzyIzzy - We will miss you! 

MazdaRX8 - Enjoy man, make sure you try some scuba diving out there! Next year I am going to organise some dive trips out to Oman with Crazy and Lex_Luthor.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> naaaa i only include the important ones!!!


i send you request to join the group on face book , hope you would accept my demand !! 

thanks


----------

